# lighted moonbus



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

hey guys. This is my first post. :thumbsup:
I just love to light up my models brings them to life 
okay onto the build 1st thing i had to do was set up the lighting.
not much room for the leds or wiring some modes were needed.
i made a false ceiling and added 3 clear 3mm leds and painted them 
blue added some plastic tubing to make them look semi real.
added 2 red leds used the square led with 4 post on them. 
wish i had some in blue. they fit flush . here are some pics. 
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus011.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus012.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus004.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus009.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus013.jpg

drilled out the control panel and added fiber optics 
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus002.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus008.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus010.jpg

thanks for checking it out  
btw I belong to a model club in nj. Scale Modeling Enthusiasts check us out on facebook. all info in attending is there we meet 2nd tuesday of the month 
great bunch of guys. we are going to have a table at mosquito con on april 4 well take it easy my friends back to work on the bus


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow.

Very impressed with all of it but especially the control panel.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice work! Man, seeing that control panel makes me want to take a crack at it on my own, while simultaneously causing me to go numb in the brain at the meticulous nature of the work....

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

it's a very tight fit for the fiber optics. took me a while to get it right :thumbsup:
I have pics of my star destroyer 
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/award pics/002-1.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/award pics/009-1.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/award pics/024-1.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/award pics/028-1.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/award pics/001-1.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/award pics/010-1.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is that the SME that meets in Franklin Lakes? I used to be a member when they were up in Paramus.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Those both look very nice!

Welcome to HT.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job on the moonbus. And your SD ain't too shabby either! Nice way to introduce yourself here.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

That Star Destroyer looks GREAT! Man, again some meticulous work... Not to derail the thread, but with fiber optics, what do you do with the end to get it to sit flush with the surface of the model? I have vague memories of somehow heating the fiber and melting it... Any thoughts?


----------



## Athan_tok (May 20, 2009)

Very Nicely Done!! I can hear my moonbus box calling... Welcome to the group!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Just a note for those who have not dived in yet! You can't beat EL - Light Sheet for those cabin lights! OH YEAH!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Right with you on that, fluke; I've got a light sheet setup ready to go for my moonbus. And I thought I would just dive in.... but those cool fiber optics..... *sigh* sometimes it seems there's no end to what modifications can be done to a kit!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Phantom...you got that right!

I only used two LED's in my bus...above the cockpit. The Console was lit from underneath using light sheet. One driver for two EL sections.

I completely closed up my bus so I did not worry about the details on the center window section of the cockpit or the details above the cockpit windows.

I found that the light sheet left bare...w/ no color films gave off the best cool blue tone....but now when I look at the film the cabin section seems more greenish than blue. Must have been the TV we had at that time.

NOTE: Year 2002- I did the correct window configuration and followed my own ideas about the side rocket booster packs long before it even became a topic of discussion. The EL driver and batteries all fit below the cabin floor and was accessible through a tight and well hid door held with a magnet.


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

yes it is the sme club. and for the fiber optic ? i use nail clipers then heat the tip of the strand with a solder iron very gently


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

fluke said:


> Just a note for those who have not dived in yet! You can't beat EL - Light Sheet for those cabin lights! OH YEAH!


hey fluke, what did you use to chrome the engine bells and leg struts?
nice finish


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you David! 

I scratch built all the landing struts using brass and aluminum tubing....I have no fancy lath tools...just cut to size, glue and polish.

For the engine bells after careful clean up and polishing I used three different tones of metalizer paints. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

you can't beet the el sheet but for $30.00 or more. i can buy a
ton of leds for the money. :thumbsup: I also have a wife who dosn't
understand when i spend money on electronics for my projects.
why are spending all this money. I need to get my hair done
my nails need to be done. your just waisting money.:freak:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OH wow! I was there Dude!

and don't forget the old "It was on sale!" not that we or she needed it....but the fact that it was on sale..well that was a whole different hamster on a different microwave setting! 

While I was married I sold kits on ebay that I was never going to build ...to buy new kits or supplies I needed...usually for a lot more than what I paid for them anyways ...mwahahaha!!


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

fluke said:


> Thank you David!
> 
> I scratch built all the landing struts using brass and aluminum tubing....I have no fancy lath tools...just cut to size, glue and polish.
> 
> ...


nice.. thanks fluke i'll give it ago.. as well as scratching the leg struts
going that little extra mile with the detail goes a long way to a models finish

and thanks for the lighting tips too scifikid
.


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

*moon bus update*

hey guys more pics 
got the cockpit assembled :thumbsup: 
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus001-Copy.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus009-1.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus016.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus018.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus020.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus019.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus022.jpg
the cargo area 
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus021.jpg
head lights and parking lights.
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus023.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus025.jpg
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus026.jpg
added a switch to turn head lights off (btw i use the switch from a led candle 
i use them for flicker effect on other models for battle damage)
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/scfikid/moonbus/moonbus024.jpg
well guys back to work on the moon bus . so many models so little time :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW.......a very very late WOW! that is sum nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hey Scifikid, put down that easy stuff and do something complicated! :lol:

Look forward to seeing this completed. :thumbsup: And yes, you've made me pull down my MB and go through it, again. Gees, I _really_ don't need to get yet _another_ kit started....

Carl-


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

( removed by Fluke ) 

Though it was a related topic and craft.... I removed my original 
post as its never cool or ok to use a person thread to
'plug' a model that is not a Mobius item. 

Build on Folks! :thumbsup:


----------

